

How preparations for tomorrow’s satellite wars could ruin life as we know it today - robg
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/print/200809/space-war

======
ckinnan
"This conjunction of an immense military establishment and a large arms
industry is new in the American experience. The total influence -- economic,
political, even spiritual -- is felt in every city, every State house, every
office of the Federal government. We recognize the imperative need for this
development. Yet we must not fail to comprehend its grave implications. Our
toil, resources and livelihood are all involved; so is the very structure of
our society.

"In the councils of government, we must guard against the acquisition of
unwarranted influence, whether sought or unsought, by the military-industrial
complex. The potential for the disastrous rise of misplaced power exists and
will persist.

'We must never let the weight of this combination endanger our liberties or
democratic processes. We should take nothing for granted. Only an alert and
knowledgeable citizenry can compel the proper meshing of the huge industrial
and military machinery of defense with our peaceful methods and goals, so that
security and liberty may prosper together. "

Eisenhower's Farewell Address, 1961

------
kenver
How does showing you can shoot down other peoples satellites protect your own,
when the people who _might_ do it to you dont have many anyway. "If you shoot
down our 444, we'll shoot down your 43".

Just seems to me like another obscene waste of money to show you can do
something that you would never want to do anyway. Destroying the _enemies_
satellites would more than likely damage your own in the process.

~~~
tjic
Rephrase it this way:

"How does demonstrating that we can shoot down 100% of China's spy satellite
resources in response to them shooting down 5% of ours deter them from
initiating hostilities ?"

> Destroying the enemies satellites would more than likely damage your own in
> the process.

You're making assumptions about what percent of our orbital resources are not
yet in orbit and are instead bunkered in hardened silos waiting to be
deployed.

You're assuming that the answer is 0%.

~~~
kenver
Good point about the bunkers. Would they really initiate a conflict in space
knowing they could only shoot down 5% though? Seems to me if you cant take
them all in one go then you probably shouldn't bother.

~~~
tjic
EXACTLY.

